
Business School Rankings Need a “Start-up Upgrade” - dbkeohane
http://venturefizz.com/blog/business-school-rankings-need-%E2%80%9Cstart-upgrade%E2%80%9D#.UgTtm8yAWJ0.hackernews
======
mathattack
This is one metric of many. Entrepreneurship is just one path out of business
school. And it's a tough one considering that most MBA students have a lot of
debt, so unless they get traction and funding while in school, they're stuck
on the other side. Or they go to already funded startups.

I would like to see entrepreneurship positioned as an alternative career path
to consulting, banking and marketing, but to call it the primary metric is
just as silly as counting how many alums go into any other individual field.

